# FMB road tubular experiences



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone have any insight to offer into FMB's tubular offerings, specifically the Paris-Roubaix and Record (both cotton sidewall) versions? 25mm and 22mm width respectively. I'm considering these as my do-it-all race tires, with the PR in the back and the 22mm record in the front.

Looking at new race tires to replace my worn Challenge Criteriums. These will go on a set of Ambrosio Nemesis/Record hub tubular wheels, my sole race wheels.

Alternatively, if anyone has tremendously positive experiences with other racing tubulars from Veloflex, Vittoria, Dugast etc. and thinks I'm crazy to ignore them in favor of FMB let me know.

Looking to spend $100 max per tire.

Thanks!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Spartacus won last year's Roubaix on those Roubaix tires. They can't be all that bad, can they?

If his road tubs are anything like his 'cross tubs, they are coveted objects.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck getting FMBs at <$100 per tire. PBK has ONE 25mm PR and it's $106. Here in the colonies, they run $150+.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i glue them all the time for a guy on the specialized masters team. he loves them for road racing. he buys them 10(!) at a time, and i think he pays around $140/ea(silk). pretty sure you can find the cotton casing for around $100/ea. they're very nicely made, they ride great. they don't last a long time, and the casing is no where near as durable as mass produced tires, but that's what makes them special. they don't seem to flat too often, which is impressive for a tire w/ virtually no puncture resistance built in to the casing.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have the record cotton 22. I bought mine in a group buy for about $105 ea. They are probably the nicest tubulars I've ridden, but I haven't ridden very many brands. The front has been on the bike for about 3K miles and I've super glued 2 cuts to keep glass out. The tread is still very good on it. I've flatted 2 rears but have patched both successfully. I have one as a spare to get home because its decently worn and the casing/basetape appears to be separating just a little. Its good enough to get me home though. The other patched only has about 200 miles on it and I'll throw it on the rear again once my Conti Comp wears through (a month or so from now).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thread*

This help?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=230707


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Fixed; somehow didn't catch that thread when I did a search earlier!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

DM.Aelis said:


> Thanks Fixed; somehow didn't catch that thread when I did a search earlier!


Many miles since then. These tires are as good as it gets, state of the art.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Also, Competitive Cyclist has the silk FMB Records at $99 ! a tire. On sale. I posted a thread in Hot Deals. I figured, why not give FMB a shot? I've got a worn pair of Challenge Criteriums that have treated me well and will serve as back-ups if my little experiment doesn't pan out. I'll post a ride report when I get the chance!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more follow up*

Just did 100 miles in Death Valley on the FMB tubulars. Despite otherwise horrible conditions, like 30 mph constant headwinds, the tires were truly wonderful. They make the ride pleasant without being mushy. I really like them. I think I'm going to build some road bike wheels (these are on a pista) with the same Araya 16B Gold rims and use these tires, also.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm gluing my FMB record 22 silks up right now; will post when I'm finished and can give a ride report!

got them here...$99 not bad for a $200 tire!

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...0-fmb-record-silk-tubular-tire-7426.39.1.html


----------



## Loosecog (Dec 19, 2016)

DM.Aelis said:


> I'm gluing my FMB record 22 silks up right now; will post when I'm finished and can give a ride report!
> 
> got them here...$99 not bad for a $200 tire!
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...0-fmb-record-silk-tubular-tire-7426.39.1.html


So, how do you rate the FMB Record tubbies?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Loosecog said:


> So, how do you rate the FMB Record tubbies?


Since his last post was 4 years ago, and this thread is 6 years old...I'm kind of doubting you're going to get any response about this.


----------



## Loosecog (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you. One can only try.


----------



## on the road (Apr 4, 2017)

*fmb*



Loosecog said:


> Thank you. One can only try.


I am using silk 22 front silk 25 rear and they are awesome!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i glue them all the time for a guy on the specialized masters team. he loves them for road racing. he buys them 10(!) at a time, and i think he pays around $140/ea(silk). pretty sure you can find the cotton casing for around $100/ea. they're very nicely made, they ride great. they don't last a long time, and the casing is no where near as durable as mass produced tires, but that's what makes them special. they don't seem to flat too often, which is impressive for a tire w/ virtually no puncture resistance built in to the casing.


I tried their wide tubular (27 or 28mm-don't remember) and found them to be much bigger in diameter than Paves of the same size. When combined with a perfectly round casing in the wheel interface area, they were really difficult/impossible to align as they were too big to properly seat on my zipp 303's.


----------

